# Leaving Soap in the Fridge



## melstan775 (Mar 2, 2013)

My soap tonight got warm very quickly, and I really don't want gel, so I threw it in the freezer for an hour and now it's in the fridge. It's already very thick, in a very soft "spongy" stage, but it's definitely cold. Do I really have to leave it in the fridge overnight or can I leave it out on the counter to finish saponifying?


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 2, 2013)

I can only say that from my experience letting it sit out overnight is ok. I usually freeze mine for an hour & 1/2 then transfer to the fridge for an hour or two. I've never had soap reheat after that. Keep it in a cool spot though. This method works well with small batches (2 1/2 lb)  hope that helps!


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 2, 2013)

Sounds perfect, it's about that size!  How long would you say after you take it out does it take to finish saponifying?


----------



## CaliChan (Mar 2, 2013)

It generally takes another day or so for it to harden up enough to even think about taking it out of the mold. So be patient


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Mar 2, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> I can only say that from my experience letting it sit out overnight is ok. I usually freeze mine for an hour & 1/2 then transfer to the fridge for an hour or two. I've never had soap reheat after that. Keep it in a cool spot though. This method works well with small batches (2 1/2 lb)  hope that helps!



I do the exact same but with a 4 Lb loaf. So far it's worked every time. But To my knowledge I haven't soaped with Fo's or additives that "over heat".And being careful not to soap at too high temp helps also.


----------



## danahuff (Mar 2, 2013)

I have started using the freezer for two hours and then putting it outside in the cold over night, but now that it's warming up (relatively speaking—it is still 35 degrees out), I may switch to the fridge. 

In other words, I haven't found you have to leave it in the freezer the whole time.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 2, 2013)

I checked it this morning and it's still really soft. I'm worried I did t put enough lye water in it. I spilled some of my oils, I estimated 2-3 oz so I "eyeballed" two ounces of lyewater to not add to the mix. I figured worse to worse it won't set up but I admit I'll be disappointed if it doesn't.


----------



## Badger (Mar 2, 2013)

I hope your soap works out okay, Mel.  I hate when something messes up like spilling oils, or forgetting to add something...


----------



## Nevada (Mar 2, 2013)

my new rule is to write down ingredient and weight immediately after I take it off the scale.



Badger said:


> I hope your soap works out okay, Mel.  I hate when something messes up like spilling oils, or forgetting to add something...


----------



## Badger (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh, I like that rule... the only thing is that I have taken things off the scale and put them aside and forgotten to add them (like FO).  I hope I don't do something like that when I start working with CP recipes, but being honest with myself, I likely will!


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 2, 2013)

I usually put everything in a line now... if I'm separating out part of the batch for coloring and my FO or EO discolors, I put the big bowl next to my mixing bowl so I remember to separate the batch first.. then next is my FO/EO, then my cup(s) of color (if multiple) etc and so on. This way I'm less likely to forget but sometimes I still do. It's called being a scatterbrain lol.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 2, 2013)

Nevada said:


> my new rule is to write down ingredient and weight immediately after I take it off the scale.



Yeah I kew what the weight was, but the problem is the oils were already mixed, I had no idea what percentages of what spilled. doesn't that affect lye values?


----------



## Badger (Mar 2, 2013)

Shannon_m said:


> I usually put everything in a line now... if I'm separating out part of the batch for coloring and my FO or EO discolors, I put the big bowl next to my mixing bowl so I remember to separate the batch first.. then next is my FO/EO, then my cup(s) of color (if multiple) etc and so on. This way I'm less likely to forget but sometimes I still do. It's called being a scatterbrain lol.



I like that idea of lining things up so you don't forget them, and I know nothing about being scatterbrained ;-)


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 2, 2013)

I just looked at it, it's slightly firmer then this morning.... I got the ick soap taste but nor really zap.... we'll have to see again when it's been 24 hours but I bet I have to wait until tomorrow before I can cut it. I wonder if I can rebatch it if it doesn't set up solid.


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm sure you could... let me know how that works out for you lol.


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 3, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> I just looked at it, it's slightly firmer then this morning.... I got the ick soap taste but nor really zap.... we'll have to see again when it's been 24 hours but I bet I have to wait until tomorrow before I can cut it. I wonder if I can rebatch it if it doesn't set up solid.


 It should be ok, mine are usually like this too when I prevent gel. Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 3, 2013)

I cut the lye a little bit, but maybe too much. We'll have to see. One more day. I am so impatient!   Smells good though.


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 3, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> I cut the lye a little bit, but maybe too much. We'll have to see. One more day. I am so impatient!   Smells good though.


 Better to under lye than over lye lol! Im sooo impatiet too, my poor soap loaves probably feel harassed with my constant hovering :angel:


----------



## Hazel (Mar 3, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> I can only say that from my experience letting it sit out overnight is ok. I usually freeze mine for an hour & 1/2 then transfer to the fridge for an hour or two. I've never had soap reheat after that.



As long as you have a well behaved FO. I had a batch still partially gel and I left it in the frig for a couple of days. Darn florals! roblem:


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 3, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> Better to under lye than over lye lol! Im sooo impatiet too, my poor soap loaves probably feel harassed with my constant hovering :angel:



you're like a mother hen with your soaps, lol.  This one is a bit soft, It's been 24 hours and it's still soft, if it doesn't set up by morning I will probably leave it til I find a crock po to sacrifice to the Cause of Soap.


----------



## CaliChan (Mar 3, 2013)

Hazel said:


> As long as you have a well behaved FO. I had a batch still partially gel and I left it in the frig for a couple of days. Darn florals! roblem:



Lol! I had the same issue when I tried pomagranat soap... I now have square soap with a dark circle in the center. Which would be awesome if that's what I was aiming for


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 4, 2013)

Well, it seems maybe like it's a little harder then yesterday. It's drying slowly, but drying. Tomorrow night I guess I will wee if I can get it out of the mold and cut it. If it doesn't fall apart I'll leave it for a week and see if there's any noticeable hardening.


----------



## cliff (Mar 4, 2013)

I made a milk soap a couple of days ago and put it in the fridge. I also added honey. While stirring it turned orange, which I've read is normal, but it is still orange-ish now even after 30+ hours. Is that normal? Or does putting it in the fridge affect color?

Btw, I used the "milk in oil" method. I soaped at 85 degrees and it had warmed up to 115 by the time I reached trace.


----------



## okechukwu.augustine (Jan 19, 2020)

Mine after unmolding and cutting, I left it to cure in an open place now oil is coming out. The soap is becoming soft again. What will I do? Please help


----------



## Relle (Jan 19, 2020)

okechukwu.augustine said:


> Mine after unmolding and cutting, I left it to cure in an open place now oil is coming out. The soap is becoming soft again. What will I do? Please help


Please start a new thread in recipe feedback and provide your recipe and method for further help.


----------

